# Nifty fifty test shot



## DReali (Oct 22, 2009)

Bought myself the canon 50mm EF f/1.4 today and so far i love it. I've noticed it's a bit soft when wide open but otherwise I'm pleased. Here is my day's best shot:











C&C Welcome and encouraged​


----------



## DReali (Oct 22, 2009)

Here's another from today....not too certain about this one though, some feedback would be nice :sillysmi:







​


----------



## iflynething (Oct 22, 2009)

Both are pretty good but I like the surprise and some anger in the first one. I assume you just pointed it at the guy and shot!

On #2 it's funny both subjects arent even looking at the camera. I personally think this WORKS because they BOTH are looking away. Like you don't matter. Sure do wish her right eye wasn't covered with hair.

I also found it interesting that you're colorblind and then you have both shots in black and white. Makes perfect sense......although I wouldn't want to see these in color anyways. B&W works

~Michael~


----------



## newrmdmike (Oct 22, 2009)

very cool shots, i think the girl see's the cam though, and that makes it extra interesting, because the adult is unaware but in control. . . kind of an interesting dynamic.

i especially like the first.


----------



## DReali (Oct 22, 2009)

iflynething said:


> Both are pretty good but I like the surprise and some anger in the first one. I assume you just pointed it at the guy and shot!
> 
> On #2 it's funny both subjects arent even looking at the camera. I personally think this WORKS because they BOTH are looking away. Like you don't matter. Sure do wish her right eye wasn't covered with hair.
> 
> ...




Thanks Michael, through personal experience i've found that with street photography sticking your lens directly in a stranger's face works best, catching them off-guard gets me the best results and makes it quite exciting. Keep in mind this isn't a technique I suggest anyone use as people may become aggresive, I'm always prepared to run 

As far as the second photo goes i thought she was looking at the camera...but i did notice she has a bit of a wonky lazy-eye which might give the impression that she isnt looking at the camera.




newrmdmike said:


> very cool shots, i think the girl see's the cam though, and that makes it extra interesting, because the adult is unaware but in control. . . kind of an interesting dynamic.
> 
> i especially like the first.



Thanks newrmdmike, appreciate the feedback!


----------



## Dismine (Oct 22, 2009)

yes... the first guy looks like he is actively plotting your demise.


----------



## AverageJoe (Oct 22, 2009)

This is a pretty bad ass piece of glass (and a steal for $350 or whatever it is).  I've found f2.0 is the best area in this lens.  Anything bigger (1.4, 1.6 and 1.8) provides an extremely narrow depth of field that your subject either moves in and out of too quickly or the subject is too varied in range to capture.

I really like your first image, besides, a guy with hair like that NEEDS to be photographed.  The second is a bit soft for my taste.

Enjoy the 50, makes you wonder though; what would the 50mm 1.2L be like?


----------



## porkphoto (Oct 23, 2009)

The little girl has a ghostly resemblance to "Ponette". Great B&W...wouldn't be the same in color.


----------



## DReali (Oct 23, 2009)

Dismine said:


> yes... the first guy looks like he is actively plotting your demise.



Its funny, I get that look from people quite a lot but once I've taken the shot I'll smile and keep walking....and they just seem to carry with whatever they were doing without a second thought.



AverageJoe said:


> This is a pretty bad ass piece of glass (and a steal for $350 or whatever it is).  I've found f2.0 is the best area in this lens.  Anything bigger (1.4, 1.6 and 1.8) provides an extremely narrow depth of field that your subject either moves in and out of too quickly or the subject is too varied in range to capture.
> 
> I really like your first image, besides, a guy with hair like that NEEDS to be photographed.  The second is a bit soft for my taste.
> 
> Enjoy the 50, makes you wonder though; what would the 50mm 1.2L be like?



Thanks AverageJoe. I agree that the second is a tad on the soft side, especially the girl but i find her father is quite sharp. 
The 50mm 1.4 is indeed a fine peice of glass, I couldn't be happier with it. I've never had the opportunity to hold the 5omm 1.2L which may be a good thing, considering I would probably just run off with it.



porkphoto said:


> The little girl has a ghostly resemblance to "Ponette". Great B&W...wouldn't be the same in color.



So I'm not the only one that's seen that film. Thanks porkphoto!


----------

